# Инсайт по теме ходьбы и бега при грыже



## Осипов Сергей (29 Мар 2019)

У меня грыжа была в 2011, лечился у Бобыря, потом еще один приступ был, нормально прошло.
Недавно опять был приступ (штангу перетаскал в приседе), но он быстро прошел и вот что я подумал, пока болела спина.

Подумал я о том, что ходьба и бег, возможно, помогают преодолеть грыжу. И возникла у меня идея пробега/прохода людей с проблемами в спине. Что скажете? Ну типа Парк-Ранов?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (31 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте! Если Вы решили, что у Вас грыжи выскакивают внезапно и лечатся при помощи физической культуры, то Вы в глубоком заблуждении. Рост грыж провоцирует прогрессирование остеохондроза и, если не заниматься его лечением, то вполне возможно знакомство с нейрохирургом... 

Могу поделиться одним монологом, который оооочень часто слышат все вертебрологи: "так ведь ничего не было..., ну поболит периодически, да пройдет. А тут раз и кааааак...! И вот, грыжа...". 

Да не "раз", и не "кааак". А прогрессируют эти грыжи потихоньку, если не заниматься их лечением постоянно. Я не говорю о постоянной мануальной терапии. Достаточно пройти первичный курс, а затем поддерживающие сеансы по одному раз в 3-4 месяца. А в остальное время ЛФК и контроль осанки. Поймите, грыжи межпозвоночных дисков заболевание грозное и попустительски относиться к ним ошибочно.


----------

